# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Transplanti i kokës

## kriskulli

Një lajm interesant mbi transplantin e kokës (apo të trupit) sjellë në shqip nga RINSTINKT BLOG




> Sergio Canavero, neurokirurg me famë botërore, është gati për transplantin e parë të kokës.
> 
> Sergio Canavero ësthë një doktor me famë ndërkombëtare. Në vtin 2008 arriti të zgjonte nga gjendja vegjetative  prej dy vitesh një njëzetëvjeçare. Sot prezanton një ekskluzivë botërore, transpalantin e kokës, që me siguri do të ndez një debat të ri etik.
> 
> *Teknikisht transplanti i kokës është i mundur*
> 
> gray headËshtë një projekt që hap skenarë të denjë për një roman apokaliptik fantamjekësor. Transplanti i kokës tek njeriu është teknikisht i mundur. Dhe pas pak vitesh mund të kthehet në realitet – kështu deklaron doktor Sergio Canavero, neurokirugr në Torino, i cili i është imponuar komunitetit shkencor që prej 2008, kur “rizgjoi” me anë të “elektrostimulimit” një njëzetëvjeçare në gjendje vegjetative permanente nga 2006. Një sukses unik në botë që i mundësoi klasifikimin e pacientit nga gjendje vegjetative permanente në gjendje minimalisht të ndërgjegjshme.
> 
> *Sfida  e re e transplantit të kokës*
> ...


Për më shumë këtu:* Transplanti i kokës*

----------

